
The Mere Bones of Latin According to the Thought and System of Reginald - dangerman
https://www.firstthings.com/article/2018/06/dem-bones
======
schoen
I have this book (and studied with its author), and I agree that it's a bit
tough to learn from if you don't have a lot of background and/or someone
helping you. But it's also kind of an amazing cultural testament.

It's meant to be just the first in a series of five volumes.

[http://thelatinlanguage.org/latinitatis-
corpus/](http://thelatinlanguage.org/latinitatis-corpus/)

------
peterwwillis
I see this website uses an EV cert. I've never even remotely heard of this
website or the organization, so I wonder if that was money well spent.

~~~
1123581321
I think of it is about half as famous as the National Review. It's about half
as old. Catholics, and people who read The Atlantic, New Yorker and other
"public discourse" magazines are likely to be familiar with it.

I think an EV is a waste of time to start using now, but that wasn't always
the case, and once you're in the habit of renewing one, it's probably easier
to continue than to switch to a different cert, especially because downgrading
would lead some users to question why the EV was removed from their browser.
The financial cost of an EV isn't a factor for organizations beyond a certain
size.

